# DC power supply for stripping cell



## joekbit (May 6, 2016)

I've done a number of searches for info on power supplies for stripping cells and cant seem to get it right. In short I need some input, or recommendations for such equipment, where to buy it and so on. Model number, manufacturer.

Been looking at them online, 0 to 15 v, 5 amp variables. So what would be a good supply to use?

Thanks


----------



## Lou (May 6, 2016)

I have 15 of 0-6 V x 200 amp power supplies if you want. Probably gross overkill.

I don't think 5 amp will be that useful and you don't really need 15 V


----------



## GotTheBug (May 6, 2016)

Just tossing this one out there because it worked on the first test. I built a beast of a deplater out of a modified MOT and 3 automotive rectifiers in parallel. Adjustable voltage on the input side allows me to run 4 volts and somewhere around 100 amps. Not for the feint of heart for sure, but it deplated some gold plated flatware in around 11 seconds, and no for some reason it does not heat up much at all.


----------



## joekbit (May 7, 2016)

Lou said:


> I have 15 of 0-6 V x 200 amp power supplies if you want. Probably gross overkill.
> 
> I don't think 5 amp will be that useful and you don't really need 15 V


Given that you have 15 of them you must be using them correct. or do you just sell them? If your actually using them for stripping and know they will work you may be my answer.
In any event send me a PM with some images and price,


----------



## joekbit (May 7, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> Just tossing this one out there because it worked on the first test. I built a beast of a deplater out of a modified MOT and 3 automotive rectifiers in parallel. Adjustable voltage on the input side allows me to run 4 volts and somewhere around 100 amps. Not for the feint of heart for sure, but it deplated some gold plated flatware in around 11 seconds, and no for some reason it does not heat up much at all.


I see you custom transformer, looks like 10awg, whats the output? How many wingdings did you do? I;m working on a plasma furnace and your transformer looks like a clone of the one I set up for it, even the wire is the same color. I'm going to check, and see if you stole it from me, :lol:


----------



## GotTheBug (May 9, 2016)

joekbit said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Just tossing this one out there because it worked on the first test. I built a beast of a deplater out of a modified MOT and 3 automotive rectifiers in parallel. Adjustable voltage on the input side allows me to run 4 volts and somewhere around 100 amps. Not for the feint of heart for sure, but it deplated some gold plated flatware in around 11 seconds, and no for some reason it does not heat up much at all.
> ...




I only stole it from you if you made all the youtube videos I watched on modifying a MOT.  The wires, if memory serves, are all 6 guage. I wondered how well the rectifiers would work in parallel, but they do an awesome job of handling the amperage. The first thing I did was show the family, then put a 14 gauge wire between the outputs and turn it on, turning the 14 guage into a puff of smoke. Then I said, "never touch this". I've scrapped more MOT's than I care to recollect, but still have an old one that is 4000 volts (as opposed to the usual 2000), sittin on the shelf just begging me to do something cool with it.


----------



## joekbit (May 10, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> joekbit said:
> 
> 
> > GotTheBug said:
> ...



Would it be too much for me to ask for a diagram? The rheostat, is that controlling your AC input only, thus regulating the output? Plus I see the large black wire on the left ?? Whats that doing?

Oh and the heat thing, I would imagine if it only runs for 11 seconds it would never get a chance to heat up. I have several thermal switches I plan on installing on my furnace MOT, a fan and heat sinks. They will be used to activate the fan and or shut down the unit if things get to hot. It's easy enough to mod the MOT but i figure safety devices will save me the trouble.

Still cant seem to find an adjustable regulator or power supply below 5v

http://www.electronicsandradios.com/tp1505d-powersupply.html

one of the sites above that I have been looking at


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 11, 2016)

I really like Sorensen. I have a few DCS20-50 supplies. 0-20V 0-50A. You can run them either voltage limited or current limited.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 12, 2016)

Those are really nice Snoman. Costly but you can run them in a rack arrangement can't you?


----------



## joekbit (Nov 4, 2016)

Costly, man that's right in my price range. I have about 100 lbs of stuff that i have not touched because i need a good stripping cell set up. Yields are great, but AP, no way would take a swimming pool,,,,

Next on the list, the power supply.


----------



## IdahoMole (Nov 5, 2016)

I haven't bought one yet but I have been looking at something like this to run a silver cell (as kadriver used), 30V-10A. I think it would run a stripping cell too.? For $60 it would be a good starter power supply. One could always upgrade in the future. 
Ebay search: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=3010+digital+power+supply


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 5, 2016)

IdahoMole said:


> I haven't bought one yet but I have been looking at something like this to run a silver cell (as kadriver used), 30V-10A. I think it would run a stripping cell too.? For $60 it would be a good starter power supply. One could always upgrade in the future.
> Ebay search: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=3010+digital+power+supply


That would work just fine. It got adjustment of current so you can set the current density for your cell and then just crank up the voltage, the current will stay the same while the voltage adjust itself depending on the cell conditions.

For a copper or silver cell you only need a few volts, but for a stripping cell you need between 5 and 10-12 volt.

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 19, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Those are really nice Snoman. Costly but you can run them in a rack arrangement can't you?



Yes, they are nice.

The old ones actually become quite affordable. By old I mean analog. 

And yes, they are rack mount. But they are deep, it would have to be a full on server rack. 

I'll take pictures of mine once I get my stripping cell set up.


----------

